# Medicated vs Unmedicated



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello gals

I'm sorry if this is an obvious question  

Why are some FETs medicated and some unmedicated? Do you actually have to D/R?

Be grateful for your help

Emma xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya Em
Mine was medicated, and i d/r to get my body ready for the transfer.
Only difference I remember was not having the e/c, which in my opinion worked for us as I was more relaxed without all the worry of e/c.

Hope it helps

S x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats really helpful Shabba. Thanks lovely


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have medicated FET then it's more controlled and you would usually downreg.  This is more often used for those who have irregular cycles and sporadic or no ovulation as well as some clinics like to have more control and exactly time ET.

With natural/unmedicated FET it goes along your natural cycle so if you have regular cycles & no problems with ovulation then this can be done.

I've had 2 natural FETs but it's been suggested that with our next FET that I have medicated cycle...the reason being that we've been advised to thaw all 6 of our remaining embies which were frozen on day 3 but take them to blastocyst at day 5....so the clinic needs to have more control over my cycle and ovulation to ensure the timing is just right (the other FETs had the embies thawed on same day as transfer, just after I'd ovulated).

With regards to success, there's little to no difference between medicated and natural FET.

I found the FETs far less stressful too.......

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Minxy

So sorry - I onlu just saw your reply  

So there are two grade 1 expanded blastocysts and I'll be using Estrofem, + Utrogestan. I assume they aren't d/r drugs but are to help with lining? I start the Estrofem on CD1 and then have a scan on CD 13 with a view to transfer on CD18. I think I've got that all right. Please point out anything obviously wrong  

xxxxxxx


----------



## MaggietheViking (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Emma

I'm just going through a natural FET, have never had any spare frosties before so have never had a medicated one.  I had assumed it would be, given my age and history I would have thought I needed all the help I can get.  It was really weird taking no medication/drugs/injections/scans - absolutely nothing, just phoning the clinic when I got my LH surge and they transferred the only surviving embryo 3 days later.

Am just starting the 2nd week of my 2 week wait - it's going by so slowly and I am going a bit barmy waiting!  This is our last go, so life will begin anew next weekend one way or another.

Good luck with your treatment.

Love Maggie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya they said to me as i have regular period cycles i would be trying natural FET, if your periods are a bit erratic they control it more for you with the medications

best of luck hunny          

maggietheviking - good luck


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

emmalottie

Utrogestan .......im using these to help womb lining insert vaginally   not sure what other one is for though


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh thanks Avon Queen  

I'm slowly starting to understand


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yep, i know, clear as mud all this


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I think I've worked it out. I'm having an unmedicated fet but taking some meds


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmalottie, 

You are doing the same cycle as I just have - I took Climaval (Oestradiol/Estrogen - which is the same as your Estrofem) for two weeks, had scan on day 12 and had transfer on day 18. The day before the transfer I started with 2 x utrogestan pessaries twice a day and have continued these. Some clinics do the d/r before starting the tablets but my clinic said that the climaval is just as effective at getting your body into the same state - this is obviously the opinion of your clinic as well (I'm at CARE Sheffield). I was very confused as to whether it was natural or medicated FET but it is medicated without the d/r part as essentially the clinic are controlling your cycle - the oestradiol makes sure that the follicles don't develop enough to release your own egg at the same time as building up your womb lining and that's why they scan you; to check that the follies are small and the lining is thick enough.

Hope that makes sense! I've rambled on a bit.  

Helen x


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to add, I don't know why I'm on a medicated FET cycle as my cycles are very regular and I generally always ovulate on the same day. I think some clinics just have a preference or maybe if they're not open 7 days a week then natural fet would be difficult? Not sure on this one.
Helen x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

helenFS

yeah thats strange they said at Sheffield ACU regular cycles natural FET. mind you the doctor will tailor your tx to your individual needs. my problem is blocked/damaged tubes, dont know if that makes a difference as well maybe


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG Helen - Thank you so much    . Lol - now I totally understand. Its amazing how differently the clinics all work isn't it? As you also mentioned Avon Queen.

Wel, I'll just put all my faith into the one I'm with and see how I get on. My cycles are fairly regular but I'm happy to take something to help in anyway I can  

Are you both due for treatment? Sorry - I can't see your signatures now I've started typing a reply


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Emmalottie, 

Glad to be of help    and that it actually made sense to you because I'm going a bit   at the mo. I'm 13dp2dt and have only 3 days till OTD - argh! 

I agree with you in terms of getting help anyway possible. I'd have been fine to do a natural FET but it wasn't offered and to be honest I was so relieved not to have to d/r (I had appalling side effects last time) that I happily agreed to the drugs. To be honest the whole process has been incredibly quick and easy in comparison to a full cycle.  Let's hope this version of a medicated FET does the trick for us both! 

When are you starting?

Helen x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

emmalottie - i know i do that all the time would be good to be able to see profile while typing msg

ive had 1 x ivf, had 1 embryo put in, didnt work and got 8 frozen from that.
then i had 2 of the frozen embies defrosted (FET -= frozen embryo transfer) and got BFP. early days yet im only 5 weeks and 1 day preg. had a miscarriage 3 years ago and an ectopic (preg in tube) 3 and a half years ago so im scared to death but grateful


----------

